# First heat?...help!



## Elsa'sRHC (Jun 9, 2012)

First of all, I apologize if this is in the wrong forum. But I figured you guys would know best of all how to tell if a female is going into heat.

Elsa is 6.5 months old. Over the last week, she has been peeing a LOT more and much more frequently. She seems to be licking her nether regions more; the vulva area seems _slightly_ swollen. She's been extra-cuddly with us but very aggressive with strange male dogs. So far, no male has attempted to mount her. However, our neighbor dogs (males) have been howling a lot when she goes out to potty.

However, we have not noticed any discharge, bloody or otherwise.

Does this sound like the beginnings of her estrus cycle?

This will be our first experience with a female in heat. In the past, our females have been spayed by this time. However, we have opted to wait with her at least until the year mark.

ETA: The reason we need to know versus "wait and see" is she has obedience class at our SchH club tomorrow, and we're not sure if we should take her. If she is in heat, it might cause chaos with the males.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

yep, sounds like she in heat. If it has been a week already, then she is coming into the receptive period, which will probably cause kaos at the training club.
It is basically a three week cycle, first week starts showing signs with blood, second week which is receptive period with less blood, third week going out of heat.
Since this is her first heat, it might be less bleeding than usual, or as you said, she is really cleaning herself up and not letting alot of blood drip.
I would call the club and ask, some allow girls in heat, some dont'. 
Of course, keep a close eye on her, no being outside alone and sounds as if the neighbor dogs already know she is in heat., so more will know soon enough.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Like already suggested. Just ask your club. My girl is in heat also and I have just been working her OB and protection after everyone else has has done both. Makes for a long day but I don't like to miss training. The hardest part for me is the fact that she won't focus.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Dogs will become very interested in her all the sudden, bleeding or not. Class will show you if she is starting heat or not. With the male next door you will have to watch her everytime she goes outside as he may find his way to her. It is not as bad as I had thought, the heat cycle. They clean up after themselves pretty well. The hard part is trying to find private places to exercise them. Good luck. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

While not unheard of, 6.5mos is pretty early for a large breed dog to have her first heat. Based on your description she could also have a bladder infection or an irritation involving the vulva. If you don't see bloody discharge in a few days then consider getting her checked for one of those conditions. Most of mine seem to start their first heat around 9 months or so, and most do get concerned with cleaning/licking for a few days before. 
Our Schutzhund club allows females in heat to attend practice, they just have to go last. We want the males to get used to the distraction since you will get females in heat at trials (they usually go last in that case, too).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sounds like a split heat. I had a female that started at 6 months, very short cycle, and then normal cycle started at 9.5 months going forward.

Normal.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

My girl had a first ....guess you might call a false heat at about 7 months. Licking herself, very slightly swollen and a few drops of blood one day. Then at 10 months I found out what a "real" cycle was like.....wore diapers for 20 days, very swollen vulva and nipples.


----------

